# Clara Oswin Oswald



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

My beautiful little girl, you were an amazing little girl. You were always so sweet and cuddly. There was nothing better than waking up to tons of kisses and the occasional ear cleaning. You were my heart rat, and in the week that you were with me I fell in love. It is my fault that you left so soon, and I promise to never make the same mistakes again. I can only hope you knew the love that I had for you, and I hope you were comfortable in your last hours of life. It broke my heart to see you struggling to give kisses when you could barely hold your head up. You were absolutely one of a kind and the world is a bit dimmer now that you aren't here. 
Rest in peace my little girl. I love you my squishy lap rat.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

awwwe im so sorry <3 rest in peace angel


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you Actress.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost cute little Clara. 

I just read the thread about her falling. This is so sad. But no fault of yours. 

Rest in peace Clara.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

RIP  sorry to hear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Oct 20, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you guys. It means a lot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like she was a treasure, sorry for your loss, RIP Clara. I read your other thread comments, it doesn't sound like it was your fault so don't blame yourself, these things just happen sometimes. You can feel proud that you gave her happiness in her last week, and that you rescued her from life as an overcrowded feeder rat.


----------

